# the Moon-Rays



## spookie (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey everyone, has anybody checked out the Moon-Rays cd for Halloween? Their song *"1313 Mockingbird Lane"* is popping up all over the place and is being used (from what I understand) in the new movie *"Dr. Horrors Erotic House of Idiots"* starring Debbie Rochon, Brink Stevens and Zacherley! Their a very cool 60's sounding band and their cd *"Thrills and Chills"* is perfect for a Halloween night, sort of a cross between the Ventures and Mancini. They also cover my hometowns (Chicago) 70's spookshow classic *WGN's "Creature Features"*CHECK IT OUT.

dave garrett


----------

